
A Gut Wound That Changed the History of Medicine - sohkamyung
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/keeping-an-eye-on-your-gut
======
sohkamyung
The article describes it as a shotgun wound. The original description by the
doctor says it was a musket-shot wound[1]

[1]
[https://books.google.com.sg/books?id=H6F4_9joRkgC&pg=PA7#v=o...](https://books.google.com.sg/books?id=H6F4_9joRkgC&pg=PA7#v=onepage&q&f=false)

~~~
tpg
I don't think there's actually an inconsistency. On page 8 of the book linked,
it describes "the charge, consisting of powder and duck-shot ...". Merriam-
Webster[1] defines "duck shot" as "a medium-heavy lead shot used in duck
hunting". Muskets used smooth (unrifled) barrels until around the middle of
the 19th century [2], so they would have been well suited for firing shot
shells.

[1] [http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/duck%20shot](http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/duck%20shot)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rifled_musket#History_and_deve...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rifled_musket#History_and_development)

